# Olympia bag



## sweetmango25

Any thoughts or reviews on this bag? I love the juniper green but with that price tag I could get an LV


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Assuming you mean this? I bought it and returned it. It weighs like 500 pounds. It's insanely heavy - I have absolutely no idea who could comfortably carry this item. The front pocket is a joke, it doesn't even open without a great deal of effort and struggle and nothing can go inside the outside zip pocket. The handle stays in this weird upright position and can't really fold down nicely. There must be someone out there that likes the bag but I can't imagine it'd be suited for many. The lining is nice and the colors it comes in are attractive, but nothing else is positive imho.


----------

